
From kafkatrap to honeytrap - d9h549f34w6
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907
======
JadeNB
Is there anything more to this than: Eric Raymond says that someone told him,
apparently with no substantiation, that "multiple runs" of this sort of
bizarre entrapment had occurred? It looks more than a bit paranoid to me, and
such allegations seem to demand a serious burden of proof.

EDIT: I won't complain about the downvote, but I assume it indicates that the
answer is: yes, there's something more to it. I didn't mean to seem snarky
(and I have removed editorialising about esr that might have given that
effect), and would really appreciate an explanation of why this deserves to be
regarded as more than 3rd-hand hearsay.

~~~
redthrowaway
I'm pretty willing to trust ESR on both the content of his correspondence and
the general trustworthiness of his counterpart. It is, as you say,
unsubstantiated, but reputation still counts for something.

~~~
mcv
He has a reputation on Open Source, but this is hardly his first paranoid
conspiracy theory.

------
gnarbarian
I would like to see this make it to the front page so we can see a decent
discussion.

ESR's source didn't actually provide him any proof or really any explanation
of where he got his info at all.

But if this gets a little more exposure maybe it will be possible to get Linus
himself to weigh in.

~~~
sridca
The problem is that stories like this get flag-killed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10510489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10510489)

~~~
gnarbarian
the link is empty. What were you trying to show me?

~~~
sridca
You may want to toggle "showdead" option from your HN profile to be able to
view dead submissions and comments.

------
syoc
Breitbart wrote about an article about this. (Breitbart, I know I know...)
[http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/11/04/feminists-are-
tryin...](http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2015/11/04/feminists-are-trying-to-
frame-linus-torvalds-for-sexual-assault-claims-open-source-industry-veteran/)

~~~
zo1
What is wrong with Breitbart?

~~~
CedarMadness
They're pretty right wing, and some of their articles are questionably
sourced.

~~~
mcv
"Pretty right wing"? Weren't they enthusiastically embracing the GamerGate
crazy too?

~~~
jere
Yup. Enjoy: [http://www.breitbart.com/author/milo-
yiannopoulos/](http://www.breitbart.com/author/milo-yiannopoulos/)

------
davidgerard
Linus Torvalds might have other opinions. Here's an interview with his
daughter Patricia, an open source programmer who founded a Feminism Club at
high school. [http://opensource.com/life/15/8/patricia-torvalds-
interview](http://opensource.com/life/15/8/patricia-torvalds-interview)

------
Uhhrrr
Is there any way in which this is provable?

~~~
gnarbarian
Video of an 'incident' ought to do it. With logs tying the perp to one of
these groups.

------
smegel
This is huge.

------
thiht
This is disgusting.

